# Chloe Woody Tote - Wear & Tear



## natjyl

Hi all 
How is your Chloe woody wear & tear? Have you had to clean it (if so how?) or bring it into the store to be cleaned?


----------



## absolutpink

I just bought this bag in navy in Vegas, so I’m going to watch this thread. It’s my first Chloe (usually LV and YSL) and it’s so beautiful!


----------



## natjyl

absolutpink said:


> I just bought this bag in navy in Vegas, so I’m going to watch this thread. It’s my first Chloe (usually LV and YSL) and it’s so beautiful!


I just bought the medium in the brown leather lining as well!


----------



## dualgenre

So I have the medium bag in navy leather lining, and I bought it when it first came out in May 2021. Also my first Chloe bag.

I absolutely love the aesthetics of the bag and have definitely received a lot of compliments, but I'm not very happy with the wear and tear. I have particular issues with the staining (literally jeans I've washed and had for years are rubbing off!), and some of the lettering on the side that rubs my waist and legs are falling off.

I've reached out to Chloe to see what I can do about the adhesive wearing off. As for the staining, there's not much that I've found helped to be honest. It's not the biggest deal to me because I consistently wear one side "in," so if there's some staining no one can really see it. But I do get staining sometimes on the canvas handles that won't rub out. 

Honestly though, my cheaper $100 bags are holding up way longer than this one... It's a shame. Hopefully, I'm an outlier!


----------



## natjyl

dualgenre said:


> So I have the medium bag in navy leather lining, and I bought it when it first came out in May 2021. Also my first Chloe bag.
> 
> I absolutely love the aesthetics of the bag and have definitely received a lot of compliments, but I'm not very happy with the wear and tear. I have particular issues with the staining (literally jeans I've washed and had for years are rubbing off!), and some of the lettering on the side that rubs my waist and legs are falling off.
> 
> I've reached out to Chloe to see what I can do about the adhesive wearing off. As for the staining, there's not much that I've found helped to be honest. It's not the biggest deal to me because I consistently wear one side "in," so if there's some staining no one can really see it. But I do get staining sometimes on the canvas handles that won't rub out.
> 
> Honestly though, my cheaper $100 bags are holding up way longer than this one... It's a shame. Hopefully, I'm an outlier!


I can see that - I had some of the stitches get piling or something similar after wearing it with jeans.
It's unfortunate that the wear & tear seems poor on this. Will probably keep this to wear for dresses and very light occasions


----------



## crystalmiu

It's hard to get it dirty I think


----------



## CrazyCool01

hi All, How is your Chloe Woody tote in Canvas holding up ? any corner wear and color transfer ?  Do you think it is  worth buying this bag ? Thanks.


----------



## absolutpink

CrazyCool01 said:


> hi All, How is your Chloe Woody tote in Canvas holding up ? any corner wear and color transfer ?  Do you think it is  worth buying this bag ? Thanks.



Hi, my tote still looks brand new and I have used it every day since the beginning of August. I’m not easy on bags and don’t baby them. I have no corner wear or color transfer. I 100% recommend this bag.


----------



## CrazyCool01

absolutpink said:


> Hi, my tote still looks brand new and I have used it every day since the beginning of August. I’m not easy on bags and don’t baby them. I have no corner wear or color transfer. I 100% recommend this bag.


Thanks so much ❤️I just ordered one after seeing your review


----------



## absolutpink

CrazyCool01 said:


> Thanks so much ❤I just ordered one after seeing your review



You’re welcome! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Just an update - i received my chloe medium woody and absolutely love it ❤ it is such a beautiful bag for the price


----------



## Volvomom

Can you share some pics????


----------



## moissydan98

hi all! I hope it's alright that I post here - I have the same question. I just received my woody tote in recycled cashmere to use as an everyday bag.
it fits my stuff and goes over the shoulder so nicely, but I'm worried the cashmere can and will fray/pull very easily. does anyone else have this specific bag? alternatively, I've eyed this one recently (second picture) but I love how fun and different the cashmere one is.
if anyone has any experience it'd be greatly appreciated


----------



## Purse Quern

absolutpink said:


> I just bought this bag in navy in Vegas, so I’m going to watch this thread. It’s my first Chloe (usually LV and YSL) and it’s so beautiful!


How's your Chloe holding up? I'm considering this bag


----------



## Bumbles

CrazyCool01 said:


> Thanks so much ❤I just ordered one after seeing your review


Hello my friend! I was just thinking of getting this bag and saw you over here too. Which woody did you buy? Do you love it?


----------



## CrazyCool01

Bumbles said:


> Hello my friend! I was just thinking of getting this bag and saw you over here too. Which woody did you buy? Do you love it?



Hello @Bumbles ❤️ How are you !?
I bought the size medium and i love this bag.
I have used it few times and looks new.
I sprayed with carbon pro andno color transfer so far


----------



## Bumbles

CrazyCool01 said:


> Hello @Bumbles ❤ How are you !?
> I bought the size medium and i love this bag.
> I have used it few times and looks new.
> I sprayed with carbon pro andno color transfer so far


I’m good thanks. Hope you have been well. Haven’t seen you much on the LV thread. What have you been eyeing lately? Bought any new bags? LV us abt to launch summer empreinte and canvas next month. Glad you love the woody. What colour did you get? I’m eyeing the small with crossbody strap in tan/white. It looks so pretty especially for warmer months.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Bumbles said:


> I’m good thanks. Hope you have been well. Haven’t seen you much on the LV thread. What have you been eyeing lately? Bought any new bags? LV us abt to launch summer empreinte and canvas next month. Glad you love the woody. What colour did you get? I’m eyeing the small with crossbody strap in tan/white. It looks so pretty especially for warmer months.


Hi @Bumbles am very well and yes i have not been interested in lv lately. Not buying as much this year compared to last year 

Chloe woody tote is a stunning bag, i bought mine in tan with brown leather trim. Got an organiser from etsy and it looks pristine. Cannot go wrong with Small size either but i like totes and the medium size fits plenty of stuff.


----------



## thkred

CrazyCool01 said:


> Hi @Bumbles am very well and yes i have not been interested in lv lately. Not buying as much this year compared to last year
> 
> Chloe woody tote is a stunning bag, i bought mine in tan with brown leather trim. Got an organiser from etsy and it looks pristine. Cannot go wrong with Small size either but i like totes and the medium size fits plenty of stuff.


How heavy is the leather vs canvas?  I recently looked at this bag in the blue suede which was absolutely gorgeous but I'm worried about the suede too.


----------



## bagslover89

Just bought the small woody tote  but kinda worried about stains/ dirt overtime.  Anyone spray their woody tote with water repellent spray?


----------



## thkred

bagslover89 said:


> Just bought the small woody tote  but kinda worried about stains/ dirt overtime.  Anyone spray their woody tote with water repellent spray?


I haven't tried this bag but I've used carbon pro on my fabric dior slides in light pink/beige and they have stayed amazing so I would think it would work well on the Chloe woody tote.


----------



## emzness16

i have this bag now and have been using two months straight.. i love the bag but it stains easily... i agree with the old jeans rubbing off on the canvass and the handle darkening no matter how much i sanitize my hands due to covid.. i have also sprayed collonil carbonpro but it still hot stained. hopefully somebody can teach here how they got the canvass back to its original color


----------



## olgacis43

Hi, I've recently purchased this bag, it arrived a few days ago (great deal on 24s, 520 euros vs 720). I got the black version because the brown one sold out very quickly when the offer started. I really like it but I noticed that on one side it has some kind of a dent (see pictures). The other side looks perfect. Should I be worried about it or is this normal and would have happened anyway when using the bag? I can still return it so just wanted to ask you guys, thanks in advance!


----------



## moissydan98

olgacis43 said:


> Hi, I've recently purchased this bag, it arrived a few days ago (great deal on 24s, 520 euros vs 720). I got the black version because the brown one sold out very quickly when the offer started. I really like it but I noticed that on one side it has some kind of a dent (see pictures). The other side looks perfect. Should I be worried about it or is this normal and would have happened anyway when using the bag? I can still return it so just wanted to ask you guys, thanks in advance!


wow that's a great price for that bag!!

after reading your post i looked at mine and noticed it has that too. i've had it for about two months, but it definitely had to have been there when i got it. even though these are on the "front" of my bag (the side without a pocket), it doesn't bother me. however i do understand why it would bother someone. 

sorry if it's hard to notice, i hope this helps!


----------



## olgacis43

Thanks, I don't mind it really, I can wear it on the other side, no problem  just wanted to check if I should be worried about it getting worse.


----------



## rff72

I’ve been looking to get the small woody tote. I’m also eyeing the Prada reedition in nylon. I know they’re really different. I already got a nicer bag earlier this month and am deciding between 2 smaller ones to scratch the itch. Anybody willing to help me decide? They would be for casual use.


----------



## thkred

rff72 said:


> I’ve been looking to get the small woody tote. I’m also eyeing the Prada reedition in nylon. I know they’re really different. I already got a nicer bag earlier this month and am deciding between 2 smaller ones to scratch the itch. Anybody willing to help me decide? They would be for casual use.


I think it really depends on what you need or prefer to carry.  I prefer the prada re-edition but I have the 2005 version with the crossbody strap for it.  It is nice as you can wear cross body or shoulder with the chain.  The woody tote still seems very much a limited to summer bag with the fabric used.  I've also seen some really beat up bags with use.  They are both adorable!


----------



## rff72

thkred said:


> I think it really depends on what you need or prefer to carry.  I prefer the prada re-edition but I have the 2005 version with the crossbody strap for it.  It is nice as you can wear cross body or shoulder with the chain.  The woody tote still seems very much a limited to summer bag with the fabric used.  I've also seen some really beat up bags with use.  They are both adorable!



Thanks! That's quite helpful.


----------



## dayna0808

I was hoping to see some advice or success with removing color transfer. I wore mine today and after maybe 30 minutes noticed the handles were blue from my denim shorts that are years old. I think it’s harder with the cross body to avoid transfer. I would hope to be able to wear this with jeans come fall but I don’t think that is a good idea after today. Anyone have a way to remove stains from handles?


----------



## angel4Love

i got the medium sized 2 months ago and been using for about a month here and there for work. I plan to spray it with Scotchguard even my SA advised not to. She said the canvas was treated but I'm still going to spray it. No stains so far for me.

it is now is all leather in black and it's a beauty. Price is $1790.


----------



## coachlover90

Anyone own the shearling woody tote? How is it holding up? I’m on the hunt for a nice shearling/faux shearling bag, so I’m open to suggestions from other brands too!


----------



## dph421

Absolutely love the Chloe woody totes!  I have three now, and this is the one I'm using currently for my fall outfits (among other handbags). This is great work tote for sure!  I have gotten lots of compliments for the colors of this one, and the wear has been great so far.  I have an organizer inside which helps keep the shape and keep things in place.  Definitely one of my main bags for fall!


----------



## luxobsessed

Hi everyone does anyone have the woody bag in leather? I love the bag but I’m not a fan of canvas so I was looking to get the leather version in tan but I am a little worried about the handles and how they sit on the shoulder. Thankyou!!


----------



## cfrozal23

I just ordered the small woody tote canvas with navy trim. It was my first purchase on Neiman Marcus and I got it for 15% off. Paid under $1100 with tax and overnight shipping- wanted this for a while- and swear it was cheaper last year ‍♀️


----------

